# Truck got totaled with new tires. Can I swap them



## jasburrito

I t boned a guy in an f350 with my 4runner. The insurance guy looked at it the same day. Gonna settle for a fair price. I still have title but have not been paid. The 4runner is sitting on my lot with new beefy tires on it. Less than 500 miles. I of course want them. They may pick it up in a day or two. Any advice? Thanks. Plow site rules.


----------



## dieselss

The rules state, cannot remove anything bolted to the car. 
However the rules have been bent at the tow co. I worked in. You'd need replacement tires and rims to install in there place.


----------



## FredG

I agree, I took a few things that I put new when my wife got hit, Car was totaled. Mine went to the tow guys yard. He did not care. I can't see if it's in your possession you can't take your new tires. Make sure you do it quick cause diesel is right in the above post. Any thing bolted / attached stays with car.

Are you okay, Looks like a hard hit?


----------



## jasburrito

Ya. I am OK. Had a bunch of exrays done. Nothing broken. Thanks for asking. Local tire guy said he could slap some used tires on my wheels for 150. Gonna call insurance guy and ask him. Will get back. Thanks guys. Lesson learned. Drive slow like wise old man.


----------



## FredG

jasburrito;2094531 said:


> Ya. I am OK. Had a bunch of exrays done. Nothing broken. Thanks for asking. Local tire guy said he could slap some used tires on my wheels for 150. Gonna call insurance guy and ask him. Will get back. Thanks guys. Lesson learned. Drive slow like wise old man.


Ask insurance guy about the tires? He will tell you to leave them on. Even if it's totaled it will still go to auction and want the most out of it. Some junk yard parts guy will give a little more with them new tires.


----------



## Philbilly2

I had something similar happen to me at a tow yard once. I was t-boned in one of my trucks and rolled my truck. 

Bed of truck was loaded with tools and material that was now scattered across the ditch. Had one of my guys come with another truck to load that stuff up. Towing company that was called by cops hooked my truck and took it to the yard.

By the time that I got to the tow yard, couple of hours later to get the remained of my stuff from the cab and glove box, the tow yard junkies had taken my rack straps off the ladder rack, removed my aftermarket head unit and placed an OEM unit in its place, took my wheels and tires and swapped with same rims with junk tires, and pulled my Optimas and replaced with junk batteries.

Saw the batteries, head unit, and straps laying on the floor behind the counter when I walked in a lost my sh*t! Walked out with that stuff, the tires were no where to be found that I see from where they let me go, so those were gone. But I was more than sure to let the insurance adjuster know. Don't think it did any good, but it was the principal that pissed me off.

I would swap them. They most likely wont give you anything for them.


----------



## 32vld

I had just put a set a Michelins on a car many years ago. Any way a few thousand miles later the car got totaled. Picked up 4 cheap wheels from the junky and old tires that were able to hold air. Brought them to the autobody shop to where the car had been towed. Swapped them out.

Bodyshop did not care, and I never heard from the insurance company. So if this was to happen again I would do the same.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Philbilly2;2094537 said:


> I had something similar happen to me at a tow yard once. I was t-boned in one of my trucks and rolled my truck.
> 
> Bed of truck was loaded with tools and material that was now scattered across the ditch. Had one of my guys come with another truck to load that stuff up. Towing company that was called by cops hooked my truck and took it to the yard.
> 
> By the time that I got to the tow yard, couple of hours later to get the remained of my stuff from the cab and glove box, the tow yard junkies had taken my rack straps off the ladder rack, removed my aftermarket head unit and placed an OEM unit in its place, took my wheels and tires and swapped with same rims with junk tires, and pulled my Optimas and replaced with junk batteries.
> 
> Saw the batteries, head unit, and straps laying on the floor behind the counter when I walked in a lost my sh*t! Walked out with that stuff, the tires were no where to be found that I see from where they let me go, so those were gone. But I was more than sure to let the insurance adjuster know. Don't think it did any good, but it was the principal that pissed me off.
> 
> I would swap them. They most likely wont give you anything for them.


Tell the cops, when they have had enough of this CO they will stop useing them.
The highway patrol called a tow for me one time,
And this shadey guy showes up.
The cop sayes to tell him if anything is missing when I see the truck next.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Not to steal your thread, but in KS they had to make it illegal for cops to call in a tow unless everyone is unconscious. They did a big sting a while back and busted cops for taking bribes from tow truck drivers and getting a percentage. Then you would get the bill and it would be hundreds more than it should have been. Now if you're able, you have to call.

OP, I would swap them out. Just don't make it too obvious. I wouldn't tell your insurance though. What you're doing isn't really legal. They've already looked at it and agreed to pay you for what they looked at. If you swap something out, some could say it's fraud.


----------



## SnoFarmer

In MN if you haven't called for a tow the highway patrol will.
To tow for them you have to jump threw some hoops ,
Then you are placed on a list.
It's the dispatcher who calls the towing Co.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would leave the frame and the VIN number plus any non salvageable parts


----------



## JMHConstruction

If you don't do it you'll probably regret it. When I sold my truck to the junk yard, I had newer tires, new radio, cb, and a few other things. I ended up being swamped and started picking it apart. Got the tires off and the tow truck got there about 2 hours early (probably for the first time in their career), so I didn't have time to take out the other stuff I wanted. It's a little bit different story, but I'd take what you want as long as you replace it. I wouldn't leave it gutted.


----------



## TJS

Not to highjack either but my Wife’s convert GT mustang was stolen. Get a call a few days later from cops (different town from where I live) and we were told the car is at a towing company yard and the car was drivable with some minimal damage, column and such. I then went to the tow company yard during business hours the next day. Found the car in the yard. It was a complete stripped out shell, engine and trans were gone, rear end was gone (was on dollies with the tow company logo), interior was gone, everything. Everything was removed so nice and neat and they even put bolts back they removed from some mounts and such. Even the convert top was removed so cleanly. Then the lot junkie/owner came running over like he was going to kick my ass until he saw me looking down at the top of his head and my old man was there too, then he stopped short. He said we cannot be in the yard it is trespassing. I told him so is removing parts from an owner’s car. He gave me some song and dance that is how they found it. Total corruption between towing companies, insurance companies and even law enforcement too. Sad.


----------



## Bandit

When I totaled my daughters 2001 Durango her new Geolanders from the Tire Rack had less than 1,000 mi. on them and Commerce insurance added the full cost onto her pay off check , minus mounting and balancing .


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo;2094659 said:


> I would leave the frame and the VIN number plus any non salvageable parts


Sounds like me.


----------



## Ramitt

Before they settle with a price they should ask you if you had any aftermarket items on it.. If not tell them.. If they are 3 months or newer and you still have the receipt they should compensate you for them... Thats how statefarm did mine.. They even counted the 5th wheel plates in my bed even tho I still had the upper jaw at home lol


----------



## First Responder

Put the orginal tires and rims back on. That is what I did when I totaled my truck. My insurance adjuster is the one who told me I could. As the insurance company wouldn't have paid out what the aftermarket tires/rims were worth!


----------

